# Smoky mountain guide recommendation



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Headed to the great smoky mountains soon and was wondering if any of you have a guide you would recommend or not recommend based on your experience.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

wannabflyguy said:


> Headed to the great smoky mountains soon and was wondering if any of you have a guide you would recommend or not recommend based on your experience.



You might try here,, http://littleriveroutfitters.com/pages/ChoosingGuide/ChoosingAGuide.html

I have not fished with any of these folks but I do know Byron at LRO, if he recommends them, they are more than likely very good.


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

I've fished Ian from r&r. http://randrflyfishing.com/about-us/
Little river outfitters great guys there also


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

David Knapp, he is the man you want to use.


David Knapp
931-261-1884


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Guides? We don't need no stinking guides! 
Cast and pray


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

wannabflyguy said:


> Headed to the great smoky mountains soon and was wondering if any of you have a guide you would recommend or not recommend based on your experience.


The water levels in the smokys are pretty low right now and the conditions are really tough. May want to wait a few weeks before your trip if you can.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

The trip is planned for early December


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Check little river web site they have daily fishing report
Go down the back way through Merrysville into Townsend, then you can stop lro there. You miss all traffic in pigeon forge. 
Checkout GSM anglers companion book it will tell you fishing spot you can drive to or hike to.
It's a fun place to fish. Lots of place along river rd to pull off and fish, also elkhorn easy walking along stream. Greenbrier area has some good spots.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

lunker23 said:


> The trip is planned for early December


Understanding your trip is in December I am sure all will be good, even if it were this week according to the forecast of rain, the Smoky's should be okay to fish. Just read the report from Little River Outfitters....

*Flows are perfect for fishing, higher than normal, but normal is low. You may find stained water is some streams today but I doubt it. I was home all day yesterday and here, it never rained hard, just constantly. Conditions could be different in other areas of the Park.

Fishing should be great in the Smoky Mountains this week unless heavy rain causes flooding. I don’t see any indication of heavy rain in the forecast. One weather website mentioned scattered thunderstorms today, so I guess heavy rain is possible.*


----------



## sd136405 (Jan 19, 2015)

If you have extra time, I would recommend heading east to the So. Holston for a day (Bristol area). That should be a great time for browns. I can give you some gps points if your interested. I'll be there thanksgiving spending some quality time with the father in law.


----------

